# Bergbau 375 lernen?



## divmaster (27. Februar 2008)

Wo ist denn der Lehrer dafür?

Freu mich über Hilfe!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Pomela (27. Februar 2008)

Bergbau-Lehrer (375) 
Allianz: Höhlenfeuer Halbinsel / Hellfire Peninsula &#8211; Honor Hold bei Hurnak Grimmord 
Horde: Höhlenfeuer Halbinsel / Hellfire Peninsula&#8211; Thrallmar bei Krugosh 
Horde: Shadowmoon Valley &#8211; Shadowmoon Village bei Grutah


----------

